# عاوز تعرف ايه اللى هيحصل لما تمسك كهرباء ضغط عالى اتفرج على الفديو



## Abdullah elsebaey (24 أبريل 2011)

لسه فى ناس معندهاش وعى كافى للاسف
http://www.4shared.com/video/2ZXOAhcU/196035600436636_52251.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أبريل 2011)

هذا الملف معروف باسم حادثة الهندي
وهو ينتحر


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

آسف استاذي الكريم
انه لشخص هندي لكنه مختل عقليا
شكرا لك


----------



## agharieb (18 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله الذى عافانا مما ابتلى به غيرنا


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Seniorman (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نسأل الله السلامة للجميع
نعم إنه إنتحار غير مخطط


----------



## krazios (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعافينا 
وشكرا على الفيديو


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله الذي عافانا .. شكرا لك


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

يا ساتر


----------



## سليم صبرة (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------

